# Iconusername without the username



## LaruTC (Feb 14, 2010)

Like just the Avatar of the person and it links to thier profile. what do you type to put that in your profile?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 14, 2010)

Instead of :iconusername: use :usernameicon: - put the "icon" at the end.


----------



## LaruTC (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks ^^


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2010)

And now Bill with the weather.

Over to you, Bill.


----------



## geareagle (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I have one of the few usernames, "Icono", which interferes with that system


----------

